# Naruto enters the One Punch Manverse



## Hamaru (Jan 19, 2016)

Bath to wants to be the greatest Hero ever. He fights everyone in the verse one on one, and is completely heald after each fight. Who is the strongest person he can beat before getting one punched?


----------



## Solar (Jan 19, 2016)

He beats everyone. DATTEBAYO!


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2016)

Everyone 
By last nardo tanked the best attack of someone who can move the moon and cut it in half without even using BSM 
Saitama best stuff so far is large continent level
Nardo can give him a huge match with sage Ashura mode let alone anything above it


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 19, 2016)

Just gonna say Metal Bat stomps, even though he doesn't.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 19, 2016)

Your sign really makes your statement funny .


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 19, 2016)

Naruto clears it without much issue.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Everyone
> By last nardo tanked the best attack of someone who can move the moon and cut it in half without even using BSM
> Saitama best stuff so far is large continent level
> Nardo can give him a huge match with sage Ashura mode let alone anything above it



isn't cutting a moon island level?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 19, 2016)

Keishin said:


> isn't cutting a moon island level?



Sir I can't tell if this sarcasm is serious or if your serious statement is sarcasm...


----------



## bitethedust (Jan 19, 2016)

Keishin said:


> isn't cutting a moon island level?



How does that even


----------



## Keishin (Jan 19, 2016)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Sir I can't tell if this sarcasm is serious or if your serious statement is sarcasm...



It's a sharp blade he used to cut it not kamehameha it to pieces...


----------



## Haro (Jan 19, 2016)

Keishin said:


> It's a sharp blade he used to cut it not kamehameha it to pieces...



The mass he is cutting is alot fucking bigger then any island on earth


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 19, 2016)

> isn't cutting a moon island level?





> It's a sharp blade he used to cut it not kamehameha it to pieces...



, , , , , , , , , ,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2016)

What's the speed of Saitama compared to Naruto?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2016)

While the actual destroyed volume is likely just worthy country level+ the fact the moon was moved several kilometers by the attack away before toneri amped its gravity back makes it baseline moon level


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)

He's faster but even pre-Last it's not enough to bridge the DC/Durability gap as he's still up there with Juudara's Chibaku Tensei

So yeah, Naruto solos.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's faster but even pre-Last it's not enough to bridge the DC/Durability gap as he's still up there with Juudara's Chibaku Tensei
> 
> So yeah, Naruto solos.


By he you mean Naruto ? I'm only asking because they way One punch Man show their speed it looks like Saitama is up there


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 19, 2016)

Naruto's best speed was like mach 17000 (sub-relativistic), while Saitama was sub-relativistic with the moon jump. 

So comparable speed, but Naruto has better DC/Durability and some hax. 

Point and case, he stops at Metal Bat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)

When did Naruto get that fast? I've never heard of the series getting that fast aside from the older version of the Juubidama calc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 19, 2016)

It is not accepted


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It is not accepted



So in other words only Prime Hiruzen gets it. Not that he needs it with light speed Haku scaling 

Also J-man gets it because Wynaut?


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It is not accepted



Really? What was wrong with it. 

I just now checked the wiki and it's even put as legit.


----------



## IdioticGamer (Jan 19, 2016)

Not even Boros BFR can save


*Spoiler*: __ 



God fucks up Naruto tho :33 Shame he was only there for maybe less than ten pages


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 19, 2016)

Keishin said:


> isn't cutting a moon island level?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 20, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It is not accepted



No one really de-bunked it though. The only arguments against it were "lol perception issues" even though the perception had nothing to do with how I got the value.

Saitama has a speed advantage regardless, only difference is by how much (by 2 fold or by 6 fold)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 20, 2016)

ok then
what exactly you were getting into then ?


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 20, 2016)

with current showings Saitama or anyone from OPM can't really defeat Naruto.


----------



## sasykei (Jan 20, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> with current showings Saitama or anyone from OPM can't really defeat Naruto.



Current showings have Naruto get incapacitated by Uchiha Shin and Himawari


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2016)

When did Onion Clonechiha incapacitate him? The other one is a semi-gag feat.


----------



## ironherc (Jan 20, 2016)

Keishin said:


> isn't cutting a moon island level?







Naruto wins unfortunately.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 20, 2016)

sasykei said:


> Current showings have Naruto get incapacitated by Uchiha Shin and Himawari



with Shin it was obvious plot.but Himawari is obviously sub-relativistic and Moon+ when serious.she got boruto more scared than Momoshiki ever did


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 20, 2016)

Himawari soloing OPM


----------



## Samurai Navarre (Jan 20, 2016)

Saitama would beat Naruto. He's on the same tier in terms of Destructive Capacity. Possibly even higher. He's also a hell of alot faster. His speed advantage would give him the edge big time. And Naruto wouldn't have the durability to tank a punch from him needless to say. And Saitama would get in the first hit due to speed advantage.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 20, 2016)

Samurai Navarre said:


> Saitama would beat Naruto. He's on the same tier in terms of Destructive Capacity. Possibly even higher. He's also a hell of alot faster. His speed advantage would give him the edge big time. And Naruto wouldn't have the durability to tank a punch from him needless to say. And Saitama would get in the first hit due to speed advantage.



Literally everything about this post is wrong.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2016)

Continental level =/= Moon level and Naruto might even be pushing higher in the same way Saitama is (there's bigger feats in his series to scale from if needed as well) and anything less than 20x faster isn't enough to blitz at the standard distance. Naruto can tank the hits just fine, he brushed off a moon cutter when he wasn't even in his strongest form.


----------



## Samurai Navarre (Jan 20, 2016)

Brightsteel said:


> Literally everything about this post is wrong.



If I recall correctly Naruto's Speed is only Hypersonic+ while Saitama's is Sub-relativistic. If nothing else all Saitama would have to do is outlast him. (which he could)

EDIT: Also I like Naruto more so that means I'm not biased.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 20, 2016)

Samurai Navarre said:


> If I recall correctly Naruto's Speed is only Hypersonic+ while Saitama's is Sub-relativistic. If nothing else all Saitama would have to do is outlast him. (which he could)
> 
> EDIT: Also I like Naruto more so that means I'm not biased.



Nardo's around mach 18,000, he's sub-relativistic to m8.


----------



## bitethedust (Jan 20, 2016)

Samurai Navarre said:


> If I recall correctly Naruto's Speed is only Hypersonic+ while Saitama's is Sub-relativistic. If nothing else all Saitama would have to do is outlast him. (which he could)
> 
> EDIT: Also I like Naruto more so that means I'm not biased.



It was said on this same page, same thread, that Naruto's speed is way higher than just hypersonic+ man.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 20, 2016)

that sub-relativistic thing didn't had any consensus,so don't think it should be used.

Naruto is MHS+(mach 4k),saitama isn't fast enough to blitz.even if he could,Naruto can tank much stronger attacks without a scratch.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2016)

Samurai Navarre said:


> If I recall correctly Naruto's Speed is only Hypersonic+ while Saitama's is Sub-relativistic. If nothing else all Saitama would have to do is outlast him. (which he could)
> 
> EDIT: Also I like Naruto more so that means I'm not biased.



He's only hypersonic+ in SM (reactions should be higher in SM though) and below and that's prior to the Hagoromo boost which puts him way higher in base.

Naruto honestly has better stamina feats, like supplying an entire army with cloaks and still being able to fight. Saitama tends to end shit right away.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 20, 2016)

tkpirate said:


> that sub-relativistic thing didn't had any consensus,so don't think it should be used.
> 
> Naruto is MHS+(mach 4k),saitama isn't fast enough to blitz.even if he could,Naruto can tank much stronger attacks without a scratch.



Nobody ever disproved it, and the only point in contention being brought up was irrelevant to the calc. So no reason to not use it.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 20, 2016)

God wins. 

I'm kidding. Though he probably would via mind/soul fuckery. Just not enough shown.

Everyone else gets murked.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 20, 2016)

Golden sperm murks him.
But in all seriousness naruto curbstomps the verse. He can make clones for every  note worthy character and still have those clones make more clones....
You guys knw where am going with this right.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 20, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> No one really de-bunked it though. The only arguments against it were "lol perception issues" even though the perception had nothing to do with how I got the value.
> 
> Saitama has a speed advantage regardless, only difference is by how much (by 2 fold or by 6 fold)



stop being dumb

the calc was seriously fucking flawed and the fact that the only argument you could ever make to me for it being legit was "s-stop whining m-muh art" proves this

you're essentially saying that the guy moving across a planet from OUR perspective is the same as a guy moving across a planet from his perspective which is obviously fucking wrong

you're an idiot if you can't tell this


----------



## Sablés (Jan 20, 2016)

waka, ban her


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 20, 2016)

ooohhh snap


----------



## Lord Beer (Jan 20, 2016)

By the end of the Manga....Naruto teleport to his son, same like his father did.

but, for me I think Naruto solos until the little chick that use telepathy.....na, only Saitama stop him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm inclined to say that Saitama knocks Naruto the fuck out


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 20, 2016)

Nighty said:


> stop being dumb
> 
> the calc was seriously fucking flawed and the fact that the only argument you could ever make to me for it being legit was "s-stop whining m-muh art" proves this
> 
> ...



No, my reasoning was that:

-He started in the sunlight

-passed through the earths shadow

-popped out on the other side into the sunlight again

Which would require him to travel at least the earths diameter to do.

Perspective had NOTHING to fucking do with it. I flat out say as much at the very beginning of the damn blog.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 20, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> No, my reasoning was that:
> 
> -He started in the sunlight
> 
> ...







you're actually dumb

like I'm not joking around this time you're literally mentally deficient 



everyone go here and watch this

Waka is claiming that Toneri (and naruto) moved over 20,000km in this scene


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2016)

>Put them back at supersonic+
>???
>Profit


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2016)

Nighty said:


> you're actually dumb
> 
> like I'm not joking around this time you're literally mentally deficient
> 
> ...


This is too fucking janky to even tell where they're at in space


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 20, 2016)

20,000,000 meters imagine

that's how far they moved 

can't you tell?

it's obvious right?


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2016)

I like my idea of making them supersonic+


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 20, 2016)

If he moved 20,000km, then everyone must have some really good fucking eye sight.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 20, 2016)

Sooo, it the Naruto speed feat doesn't pass, does it give boldy a chance to win or no?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 20, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> If he moved 20,000km, then everyone must have some really good fucking eye sight.



don't forget that it would make naruto and toeneri hundreds if not thousands of km tall


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 20, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Sooo, it the Naruto speed feat doesn't pass, does it give boldy a chance to win or no?



Not really. Their would still be to much of a dc durability advantage on Naruto's part.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 20, 2016)

Nah 
Too many people who can no sell continent level-moon level shit


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 20, 2016)

And OPM doesn't have much hax, so they have to rely on DC, in which they don't have enough firepower. 

But can they tag a serious Saitama?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 20, 2016)

Saitama is sitting at about mach 37,000 right? Naruto could probably land a hit eventually, if only via shit like bunshin feints or the like.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 20, 2016)

Tag? 
Not exactly 
They can land him with hundreds-thousands of kilometers big explosions,tho 
Also kaguya nonchalantly teleports him


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 20, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Tag?
> Not exactly
> They can land him with hundreds-thousands of kilometers big explosions,tho
> Also kaguya nonchalantly teleports him



This thread is specifically talking about Naruto though.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 20, 2016)

Okay, I'm late on watching OPM (just started the anime), but the guy who is supposed to be the strongest in the universe hit  Saitama up to the moon, and his final attack was meant to destroy the earth. Saitama tanked the moon hit, overpowered the earth busting intent blast, and split clouds half way across the earth with the shock-wave of what remained from his punch....

I'm pretty sure inverse square law would put Saitama extremely high up there in terms of DC...but then again, I'm just basing this on the anime.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 20, 2016)

Nah 
Boros just says wipe earth surface in the mango


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 20, 2016)

Nighty said:


> you're actually dumb
> 
> like I'm not joking around this time you're literally mentally deficient
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 20, 2016)

Boros tears him a new asshole and Saitama onepunches.


----------



## cingetorix (Jan 20, 2016)

Naruto clears with little issue involved


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 20, 2016)

Metal Bat still stomps.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 20, 2016)

Has someone calced the cloud splitting half way around the world feat?


----------



## Regicide (Jan 21, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> Has someone calced the cloud splitting half way around the world feat?


It's been attempted a few times but none of the calcs stuck.

Chaos recently just cut the knot and did a calc taking the claim about wiping the planet's surface at face value though.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jan 21, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Nah
> Boros just says wipe earth surface in the mango



That's the fan translation. There has been no official translation for the manga in the US yet, I believe. The original web comic also has him saying that he would outright destroy the planet as well, I believe.

And I'll keep saying the original creators advised and apparoved of any anime changes, but apparently, it's moot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2016)

He still never outright destroyed the planet nor did similarly powerful characters demonstrate similarly powerful attacks to give it more credit with everyone acknowledging the attack as a planetary threat (ie:Vegeta).


----------



## fyhb (Jan 21, 2016)

Naruto solo everyone


----------



## Alita (Jan 21, 2016)

Naruto's now sitting at small planet+ level and sub relativistic. He should clear easily here.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 21, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> Naruto's now sitting at sub relativistic



Not anymore. 

Well, it's contested.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jan 21, 2016)

Alita54 said:


> Naruto's now sitting at small planet+ level and sub relativistic. He should clear easily here.



When did he get to small planet? Something in Boruto good for an upgrade?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 21, 2016)

Nah, it was based on Toneri moving the moon. After he powered up with his own Tenseigan rather than using the artificial one he was moving the moon at a pretty damn fast pace.


----------



## Alita (Jan 21, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> When did he get to small planet? Something in Boruto good for an upgrade?


It was based on toneri's feat in the last when he moved the moon.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 21, 2016)

With the one week time for the moon to hit the earth?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 21, 2016)

no
when he fastened it up after gettting teisengan


----------



## Lucy75 (Jan 22, 2016)

Naruto clears.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2016)

Just to point out why a certain poster said cutting the moon was island level, is because I believe a poster of good standard when it comes to calcing said it was possible to get moon level dc feats from destroying an island? 

Granted this was several years ago, and I'm only giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, you really shouldn't define things in such a broad manner.

Just cutting the moon in two is probably a country level feat just based on memory on how the math worked out, but a feat could be far higher depending on things like how quickly the parts move and such.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah pretty much what I was trying to say, but didn't really know how to explain it. You guys do the calcs I just run with it.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 23, 2016)

The energy needed to cut a moon sized body into two would probably be country to low continent level. But in this feat, cut actually pushed the halves of the moon away at a high velocity, which implies a release of energy higher than gbe, temporarily, at least. 

You probably can get planet level from total subatomic annihilation of an island.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 23, 2016)

That kind of makes sense given that we got megatons from just the atomization of a human body for that possible Killer Queen calc.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 23, 2016)

Megaton Kira is too low. AT LEAST teratons or gtfo


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 23, 2016)

Regicide said:


> It's been attempted a few times but none of the calcs stuck.
> 
> Chaos recently just cut the knot and did a calc taking the claim about wiping the planet's surface at face value though.



What did the calcs range too?

It is hard to believe that overcoming an attack that would wipe out the earth's surface, and then splitting clouds for about 12,000 miles with what remains from the shock-wave of his punch wouldn't scale up extremely high, especially if we apply inverse square law.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 23, 2016)

Continent level+ 500 petatons or so


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jan 23, 2016)

NAruto rapes he just sends each notable character a single clone in which the clones can make a thousand more clones. All naruto does is sit there and watch the actiON


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 23, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Continent level+ 500 petatons or so



was that for the shock-wave itself or point of contact?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 23, 2016)

Boros attack
Shockwave itself was calced in the exatons but people didnt buy


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 23, 2016)

How would cutting the Moon in half be island level ? You are displacing the mass equivalent of the Moon(And then dividing by 1000 IIRC, since it in space, correct me if I'm wrong on this one) doesn't matter which way you look at it .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 23, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Megaton Kira is too low. AT LEAST teratons or gtfo



We decided it was bomb transmutation instead so it's hax and even better


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Boros attack
> Shockwave itself was calced in the exatons but people didnt buy



So unofficially speaking, it is safe to say that a serious punch can he at the planet level at the point of contact.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 24, 2016)

It's not safe to say anything of the sort, exatons aren't planet level anyway.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> So unofficially speaking, it is safe to say that a serious punch can he at the planet level at the point of contact.



It is safe to say Saitama can punch really really hard we just have no idea by how much the limit is so we will go with the possible low end.


----------



## Babby (Jan 24, 2016)

So Naruto can beat two planet level characters? (Boros and Saitama) Alright then.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 24, 2016)

Boros and Saitama are not planet level


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sartharion said:


> So Naruto can beat two planet level characters? (Boros and Saitama) Alright then.



They aren't in the planet level range...


----------



## Babby (Jan 24, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> They aren't in the planet level range...



Yes they are. For one Boros' Cannon (the last attack used) is a planetary level attack. Second in the MA arc (Webcomic which I'm guessing no one here reads) Saitama threatened to destroy the planet. And by logic if he can punch through a Planet level cannon he is planetary level.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 24, 2016)

Sartharion said:


> Yes they are. For one Boros' Cannon (the last attack used) is a planetary level attack. Second in the MA arc (Webcomic which I'm guessing no one here reads) Saitama threatened to destroy the planet. And by logic if he can punch through a Planet level cannon he is planetary level.



No.

If you read the webcomic Boros says that he will erase saitama from the face of the planet

The redraw say that he will be able to destroy the surface of the planet and surface of the planet =/= planetbusting at best continental

And theres no feats to backup a planetbusting at all, just because Saitama hasn`t gone all out don`t give credibilitiy for him to be at at this level at all, else a lot of characters would be much stronger than the show to be. We go by feats or scaling.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 24, 2016)

Boros said his attack is capable of razing the planet's surface, not the destroying the planet it self. 

Attacks of that are almost never have planet busting power but are on the continental level of power.

Planetary =/= planet level 

And why would you take Saitama's statement at face value when he clearly doesn't know how strong he actually is? He's never destroyed a planet before.


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's not safe to say anything of the sort, exatons aren't planet level anyway.


Exatons where for the shock-wave not the point of contact. Inverse square law would mean that every 5 feat or so away from Saitama, the power/force would be reduced by about 75% or so. By the time the shock wave split clouds from 12,000 miles away, the force from Saitama's attack would have literally been reduced more than 12 million times.


----------



## Regicide (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay that's uhh

Not exactly how inverse-square law would apply in this context


----------



## Fujita (Jan 24, 2016)

The inverse square law is a thing because of _conservation_ of energy. The aggregate energy far away is the same as the energy close by, just spread over a larger distance, meaning that the intensity is less, but with the same total energy. 

A shockwave like what Saitama did would probably involve some dissipation of energy, but I'm not sure how you'd calculate that, and it'd definitely involve some awful math unless somebody, somewhere happens to have done the calculation already


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 24, 2016)

So is Boros at continental/moon/planet?


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 24, 2016)

I was talking about this:


There is the energy at the source of the sphere/attack, then once it crosses the same distance out, the same square area only contains 1/4 of the total energy of the original sphere. This process repeats itself over and over. 

Or am I missing something concerning this situation?


----------



## Fujita (Jan 24, 2016)

The only cloud feat I can think of is , and the first problem is that it isn't spherical so you can't really use the inverse square stuff. You could try a kind of half-cone thing and apply similar logic, but that would sort of fly in the face of the clouds being parted rather than propelled in a cone shape and the ocean not being at all affected. It wouldn't be a question of distance from the source (the calc looks at the effect on all the clouds along the attack's path, from Saitama to the end), but instead assuming that the shockwave is a sort of half-cone that extends up into the atmosphere rather than the v-shape we see. Which is... slightly iffy.

edit: though once the shockwave is sufficiently wide it would just propel the clouds to the sides instead of upwards so not sure that objection really stands


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jan 24, 2016)

Hamaru said:


> I was talking about this:
> 
> 
> There is the energy at the source of the sphere/attack, then once it crosses the same distance out, the same square area only contains 1/4 of the total energy of the original sphere. This process repeats itself over and over.
> ...





Problem is Sataimas shockwave does not follow a spherical model based on what we saw on panel.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 24, 2016)

He clears if we take prime naruto


----------



## Hamaru (Jan 24, 2016)

Fujita said:


> The only cloud feat I can think of is , and the first problem is that it isn't spherical so you can't really use the inverse square stuff. You could try a kind of half-cone thing and apply similar logic, but that would sort of fly in the face of the clouds being parted rather than propelled in a cone shape and the ocean not being at all affected. It wouldn't be a question of distance from the source (the calc looks at the effect on all the clouds along the attack's path, from Saitama to the end), but instead assuming that the shockwave is a sort of half-cone that extends up into the atmosphere rather than the v-shape we see. Which is... slightly iffy.
> 
> edit: though once the shockwave is sufficiently wide it would just propel the clouds to the sides instead of upwards so not sure that objection really stands





Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> Problem is Sataimas shockwave does not follow a spherical model based on what we saw on panel.



I believe that the energy output just has to spread out equally for the law to apply, and based on the image in the calc provided by Fuijita, it seems like the force is being spread out perfectly even as it expands.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 24, 2016)

No, it'd have to be spherical for the inverse squared thing to apply. Conservation of energy applies no matter what shape it takes and would give you different multipliers of similar magnitude, but that's not really something you can use to make the yield higher here. Like I said, the calc considers all of the clouds being displaced, no matter their distance from Saitama's punch, and combines that into the total energy yield. Can't say I really support multiplying the yield by anything here based on surface area or whatever, because we can't see the shape the thing takes, and the only observable effect is the clouds parting. Calculating effects we can't observe based on us assuming fiction is behaving in a rational manner without any real evidence is something we shouldn't be in the habit of doing.


----------



## Shining Force (Jan 25, 2016)

I did a revision of meteorite speed using direct timeframes.
Older methods I used were contested, but the new one is quite direct and fine.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 25, 2016)

nah
it has a hollow part but the much we are shown is pretty much nothing in the moon size/volume  big scheme of things


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 25, 2016)

Platypus said:


> For that to be the case, Toneri would've been already directly subjected to the Sun's energy before he got thrown into space.



The moon was full meaning it couldn't possibly be in the earths shadow.

As for why he wasn't exploding from the suns energy before...





Platypus said:


> [sp=relevant][/sp]



Huh, forgot the earths shadow works like this. Makes it largely unquantifiable (or at least I don't know how to quantify the Umbra.)


----------



## Keishin (Jan 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> nah
> it has a hollow part but the much we are shown is pretty much nothing in the moon size/volume  big scheme of things



Did you forget that the island the tenseigan altar was on travels around the moon for a whole year and once a year it appears near Toneris place?


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 25, 2016)

Keishin said:


> Did you forget that the island the tenseigan altar was on travels around the moon for a whole year and once a year it appears near Toneris place?



the fuck did I read


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 25, 2016)

Keishin said:


> Did you forget that the island the tenseigan altar was on travels around the moon for a whole year and once a year it appears near Toneris place?


This...proves what exactly ?
There is a hallow part in the moon That much is obvious 
Thing is its height is just some kilometers tops 
So the vast majority of moons thousands of kilometers diameter is not within it


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 25, 2016)

People need to put Toneri moon feats to a rest already.


----------



## Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha (Jan 26, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> People need to put Toneri moon feats to a rest already.



They can't since it massively boosts naruto up a teir- especially since he didn't even use sage mode in the film. 

If it wasn't for kaguya being dimension level/planet level you could call narutos feat an outlier. 

Doesn't really matter in this debate anyway, since even if it's a hollow moon- blocking the attack in a weaker form is still better than anything saitama has done at this point.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 26, 2016)

Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> They can't since it massively boosts naruto up a teir- *especially since he didn't even use sage mode in the film*.



Yes he did.



Naruto Maelstrom Uchiha said:


> If it wasn't for kaguya being dimension level/planet level you could call narutos feat an outlier.



Not really sure how.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jan 26, 2016)

Solos the verse, if he is now at Moon level.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2016)

Nardo even used kcm in the movie


----------



## Imagine (Jan 26, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Not really sure how.



It's an outlier because they deserve nothing more than wall level


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jan 26, 2016)

Saitama scales to Kaguya who scales to Goku, so that means Naruto stops at Metal Bat.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> nah
> it has a hollow part but the much we are shown is pretty much nothing in the moon size/volume  big scheme of things





iwandesu said:


> There is a hallow part in the moon That much is obvious
> Thing is its height is just some kilometers tops





Naruto and co. fly around for days, from one abandoned town to another, as they're trying to find clues.

The artificial sun inside the Moon = the energy bubble surrounding Toneri's palace, floating islands and stuff. This thing could easily be several km in diameter on its own.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 26, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Naruto and co. fly around for days, from one abandoned town to another, as they're trying to find clues.
> 
> The artificial sun inside the Moon = the energy bubble surrounding Toneri's palace, floating islands and stuff. This thing could easily be several km in diameter on its own.



i think you dont follow
the hollow part circunds the whole moon
but its height is nowhere to be compared with the moon size in itself 
anyway i didnt scalle it, waka did, so ask him about the roundabouts


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 26, 2016)

I technically didn't scale it. I just posted a possible way to scale it (requires multiple ang scailings) should someone actually feel bothered to. I just noted that it would be a very insignificant size compared to the moons overall mass.

visual representation of the moons hollowness:



Obviously not to scale for those who didn't grasp it.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 2, 2016)

Naruto is moon level, if 50 jounins could power up a machine that can blow up the planet with 'chakra', sasuke with a mere chidori bust a meteor that would destroy konoha naruto is definately moon level, plus toneri was moon level as he was moving the moon/cutting it in half etc, and naruto matched him in a weaker form


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 2, 2016)

On topic naruto can destroy opmverse (with the exception of saitama, garou and boros) at the same time, then individually beat boros and garou, saitama is a gag character, so I don't really like using him in matchups so I have no idea who wins, naruto has more feats though, meteoric burst only lasts for some minutes, plus goudodama negates regeneration, if boros is hit by it he will not regenerate, plus narutos army of shadow clones, sensing, flight (which none of the top 3 have)


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 2, 2016)

Gag character or not it doesn't matters
Till saitama has actual feats on nardo level he isn't winning against him


----------



## Shining Force (Mar 2, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Naruto and co. fly around for days, from one abandoned town to another, as they're trying to find clues.
> 
> The artificial sun inside the Moon = the energy bubble surrounding Toneri's palace, floating islands and stuff. This thing could easily be several km in diameter on its own.


They only travel for approximately "one" day (They arrived at the first night and rested in the second evening) . Naruto was unconcious for three straight days and the final battle began on the last day.
Also it really doesn't matter much since he already had his own combined moon creation feat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 2, 2016)

Saitama punches Naruto out.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 2, 2016)

Saitama can't even punch Sauce out


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 2, 2016)

I believe this thread has run its course.

Locking.


----------

